# Latest slain Canadian soldier had 'warrior spirit 100 per cent'



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2008)

Another great loss.

RIP Sgt Boyes.



> *Latest slain Canadian soldier had 'warrior spirit 100 per cent'*
> 
> *'His idea was not to give candy to children, but to kill insurgents.'*
> 
> ...


----------



## ROS (Mar 17, 2008)

Just damn.

Godspeed.


----------



## car (Mar 17, 2008)

RIP, warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 17, 2008)

Rest in Peace...


----------



## 0699 (Mar 18, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 18, 2008)

RIP brother.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2008)

RIP Sgt Boyes

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 19, 2008)

RIP Trooper,

Sad to lose such fine people.


----------



## Pete031 (Mar 20, 2008)

Was a really good Dude. A real hard charger. RIP Bro,
Pro Patria.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 20, 2008)

Another warrior in the halls of Valhalla.


----------

